

Coulter: Any growing interest in soccer a sign of nation's moral decay - xvirk
http://www.clarionledger.com/story/opinion/columnists/2014/06/25/coulter-growing-interest-soccer-sign-nations-moral-decay/11372137/

======
zimpenfish
Presumably relevant because
[http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33085994](http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33085994)

"Carli Lloyd scored an incredible 13-minute hat-trick as the United States
thrashed Japan to win their third Women's World Cup title."

